# CM11 build : No rule to make target `NOTICE-TARGET-STATIC_LIBRARIES-libselinux



## motish5 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello!

I'm trying my best to build CM11.

At first, some so files where missing, so I copied them from allready working galaxy with CM11.

but now, brunch i9300 give me:

make: *** No rule to make target `NOTICE-TARGET-STATIC_LIBRARIES-libselinux', needed by `/media/user/d8c53b05-58e9-4cb9-87b7-967fc9668a42/mnt/CM11_0/out/target/product/i9300/root/init'. Stop.

Enyone??

Thanks

Moti


----------

